# The Blazers rejected the Wolves' offer of the No. 4 pick for Batum



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Sources: The Blazers rejected the Wolves' offer of the No. 4 pick for Batum a couple of weeks ago


http://twitter.com/chadfordinsider

Good move or bad move?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I don't believe this... but if it is true, bad move by the Blazers.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It's Chad Ford. I don't buy it. Plus, there's talk of them wanting to move up into top 10 now. Why wouldn't Portland do it? They're not giving up one of their 2 best players and would have to give up something of value. 

Unless, KP is really THAT protective of certain talent like reported.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Batum is somebody I like a lot as a player, but a #4 is enticing to so many teams I cant imagine passing that up. The wolves on the other hand really enjoy shooting themselves in the foot, as Batum for #4 is not exactly something that they should be considering if you look at the grand scheme of things. And if Wes Johnson is available at 4 doesnt he potentially have more upside than batum???


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Johnson does not have more upside than Batum at all. In fact, he's older and there's no guarantee he will be even as good as Batum is now.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> Batum does not have more upside than Batum at all. In fact, he's older and there's no guarantee he will be even as good as Batum is now.


but how does he compare to Batum?


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

I always have to laugh when a team makes a trade offer that heavily favors the other team, and then that team does them a favor and turns them down.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Batum is already better than Wes Johnson. I am really not seeing this Wes Johnson crap. I don't think he should be a top 5 pick. Going before Cousins and/or Favors is crazy. What good is a wing that can't create for himself or others?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dornado said:


> but how does he compare to Batum?


Batum can actually put the ball on the floor, can make the NBA 3 and defend both swing positions. Last year, he was injured, but he is obviously the Blazers small forward of the present and the future.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> Batum can actually put the ball on the floor, can make the NBA 3 and defend both swing positions. Last year, he was injured, but he is obviously the Blazers small forward of the present and the future.


It was a joke because you said Batum twice... nevermind


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

MemphisX said:


> Batum is already better than Wes Johnson. I am really not seeing this Wes Johnson crap. I don't think he should be a top 5 pick. Going before Cousins and/or Favors is crazy. What good is a wing that can't create for himself or others?


I see Wes Johnson as a longer and much more athletic Caron Butler. I think he'd be a GREAT fit on Portland, next to Brandon Roy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dornado said:


> It was a joke because you said Batum twice... nevermind


Yikes. I totally missed that I wrote him twice. I feel dumb now.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

What are either of these teams thinking?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Sounds to me like Chad is getting used on this one


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't believe that at all...Any of it...And I will laugh out loud at any team that takes Johnson before fifth. In truth I barely see him as a top ten prospect based on his immediate value and there are a lot of players who are as good as him now with the potential to be better. Johnson will be a nice player...That's it. All this smoke surrounding his draft position is nothing more than that.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> What are either of these teams thinking?


I mean, at 4 you essentially have Greg Oden insurance in Cousins. And cover for dealing Oden away to erase the taste of the 2007 draft from everyones mouths. I have no idea what's going through Portland's head here.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

E.H. Munro said:


> I mean, at 4 you essentially have Greg Oden insurance in Cousins. And cover for dealing Oden away to erase the taste of the 2007 draft from everyones mouths. *I have no idea what's going through Portland's head here*.



I know! Ford's getting fed wrong info or making up stuff. Like I said, there was talk about them wanting to move up into top 10 recently. If rumored deal were true, they'd do it, I'd have to think. No other way they'd get up that high without giving up something of value. They wouldn't be giving up Roy or LMA either.

But yeah, if they did move up this high, I don't think it'd be for Wes Johnson.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Johnson does not have more upside than Batum at all. In fact, he's older and there's no guarantee he will be even as good as Batum is now.


I would have turned it down too, unless they want to take Cousins. I'd take Batum for the next 3 years over any wing in this draft. Wes Johnson? Give me a break.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

There is a rumor floating around that Wes Johnson will go #3 so the T-Wolves are essentially offering Favors or Cousins for Batum (assuming of course the 76ers take Turner).


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Wes Johnson highlights for those unfamiliar with his game. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxl8--py1Z8


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

This is a case of someone screwing with Chad Ford. I bet it happens all the time.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bballlife said:


> This is a case of someone screwing with Chad Ford. I bet it happens all the time.


Yeah, I think most of the rumors leading up to the draft are made up.


----------

